# WIe mach ich sowas?



## Almjodler (19. Januar 2003)

Absoluter Newbie Fragt:  


















...usw




es geht darum das auto so perfekt scharf draufzukriegen und den hintergrund so dass es scheint dass bewegunsunschärfe dabei ist also dass man denkt das auto fährt und das auto scharf drauf ist aber der hintergrund bewegunsunscharf. 
Muss ich dabei davon ausgehen dass das Foto nachbearbeitet worden ist (mit photoshop eigentlich überhaupt kein Problem) oder ist sowas irgendwie hinzukriegen - wenn ja WIE?!
(bitte newbie-gerecht erklären!)


----------



## Martin Schaefer (19. Januar 2003)

Ziemlich offene Blende, hohe Geschwindigkeit des Autos und Belichtungszeit relativ lang (z.B. 1/125s). Dann einfach beim Fotografieren mitziehen und schon klappts mit der Nachbarin.  

Gruß
lightbox


----------



## Almjodler (19. Januar 2003)

da muss man aber dann schon höllisch genau sein mit dem mitziehen von der kammera oder?!


----------



## Tim C. (19. Januar 2003)

Auch wenn ich von Fotografie eigentlich nicht die pralle Ahnung habe würd ich mal sagen, ohne Stativ ist es schwierig und ansonsten aber nicht recht genau weil 1/125 Sekunde ist zwar ne recht lange Belichtungszeit ist aber im vergleich zu deiner Schwenkbewegung immer noch recht wenig.

Oder Täusche ich mich da ihr Fotografie-Pros ?


----------



## Vitalis (19. Januar 2003)

Ich hab mal vor längerer Zeit ein paar Tests gemacht:











Also es geht schon.. ist aber nicht leicht, hab viele Versuche gebraucht und perfekt isses trotzdem nicht  Ich denke, daß schon oft Photoshop verwendet wird, weil z.B. beim letzten Maybachfoto ein Fahrzeug mitfahren müßte, und das ist teuer.

*edit* Habe kein Stativ verwendet. Ich stell's mir damit aber auch nicht leicht vor, weil Du da die Kamera ja nur um die eigene Achse drehen kannst, was das Treffen des Motivs erschwert, oder?


----------



## Martin Schaefer (19. Januar 2003)

Naja, ein Stativ bringt vermutlich nicht viel. Geht schon aus der Hand besser. Übung macht den Meister.  

Wenn du das Motiv (Auto, Tier, Mensch, ...) von Anfang bis Ende des Schwenks schön an der selben Stelle hältst, dann geht das schon.

Wenn du ein Stativ nehmen willst, dann aber ein "Einbein". Mit einem normalen Stativ wirst du wahnsinnig, versprochen.  

Gruß
lightbox


----------



## Almjodler (20. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von lightbox _
> *Belichtungszeit relativ lang (z.B. 1/125s)
> *



1/125 Sekunde Belichtungszeit findest (oder ist) lang?! Also was ist bei dir denn dann eine kurze Belichtungszeit? 
Wie gesagt, ich bin absoluter Anfänger aber mir kommt das verdammt kurz vor. Kannst du mal bitte als Profi als Vergleich sagen welche Belichtungszeit man nehmen muss um diese bekannten Bilder zu machen bei denen ein Auto bei Nacht fährt und einen laaaangen Lichtstreifen hinter sich her zieht? Das müsste dann auch eine ziemlich lange Belichtunszeit sein oder?
Kann dazu bitte jemand mal genauer was erklären zu Belichtungszeiten und am besten auch noch Länge der Öffnung der Blende (und wenn ihr zeit habt noch ein paar mehr Einstellung die man beachten muss )
vielen dank schonmal

mfg


----------



## Martin Schaefer (20. Januar 2003)

Wenn du die Kamera sehr schnell schwenkst, dann ist 1/125s schon recht lang.  Wichtig ist halt, dass die Belichtungszeit lang genug ist, um den Hintergrund unscharf werden zu lassen und kurz genug, um das Motiv scharf zu halten.

Gruß
lightbox


----------



## webdot (20. Januar 2003)

ich weiß zwar nicht, ob das auch auf diese Photos zutrifft, aber ich habe mal eine Doku darüber gesehen, wie die das bei LKW Photos machen. 
Die photographieren den LKW im Studio und fügen ihn dann in eine Landschaft ein. War eigentlich recht simpel, aber gut.

CU


----------



## Vitalis (20. Januar 2003)

125 ist eigentlich schon eine kurze Belichtungszeit, das Fahrzeug darf dann halt nicht gerade langsam sein.  Wie Lightbox schon sagte, man muß einen Kompromiss finden. Das Auto soll scharf sein (kurze Belichtungszeit), aber der Hintergrund soll verschwimmen (lange Belichtungszeit). Eine ein wenig längere Belichtungszeit als 125 kann man denk ich schon benutzen. Das Golf-Foto ist zum Beispiel bei 1/45s entstanden, das Kart bei 1/110s. Allerdings beim Golf eher Weitwinkel und beim Kart mehr Tele...

@Almjodler: Solche Nachtbilder mit langgezogenen Lichtern entstehen ab einigen wenigen Sekunden, es können aber auch mal 15s, 30s oder noch mehr sein...

Wenn Du die Zusammenhänge zwischen Verschlußzeit und Blende und all dem vestehen willst, dann solltest Du die ensprechenden Kapitel hier durchlesen: http://www.striewisch-fotodesign.de/lehrgang/lehrg.htm


----------



## protuner (1. Februar 2003)

hi .. genau mein thema 

ich komme aus der motorsportfotografie, dort habe ich mit extrem schnellen rennfahrzeugen zu tun  denn dragracing ist das was ich liebe
also mit stativ arbeite ich schon mal überhaubt nicht, einfacher grund, ich bin nicht schnell genug am geschehen mit solch einem ding, auch wenn es nur ein einbein ist.
teilweise benutze ich ein sehr schweres 500er (ddr produckt). um das bild ruhig einzufangen verwende ich eine technik die ich noch vom sportschießen aus kindeszeiten her kenne,ich fokussiere den bereich in dem ich das auto abschießen möchte . stelle scharf, blende nach erfahrung. ich stehe mit den beinen schulterbeit auf dém boden (ja wo sonnst nich war ) und dann das objectiv nicht 90 grad von mir abgewand sonern fast paralel zum körper, dann ausathmen kurz warten , abschießen und auf die nächste scene warten .. athmen nicht vergessen  !!!
im startbereich benutze ich belichtungszeiten von 60 - 250, meist aber 125 bei einem 200er film. wenn ich 400er oder 800er nehme geht da auch schonmal bis 500 oder auch 1000 runter. was mir daran aber nicht gefällt ist die tatsache das die wagen dann fast wie hingestellt aussehen, sogar die felge steht statisch im bild, einzig positive ist das man sehen kan wie dich der reifen verunstaltet beim start.
ich fokusiere wieder vor in dem bereich wo ich das fahrzeug abschießen möchte , stelle blende nach erfahrung ein. den wagen verfolge ich vom start weg die ganze zeit durch die kamera und drücke den auslöser an dem punkt wo ich vorfokusiert habe UND verfolge den wagen weiter, meist schiest man ab und läst gleich die kamere "fallen" dadurh enstehen unbewust verwackler.
klar ist das nicht jedes bild wird, eine verschußrate hat man immer die mit der erfahrung sich aber senken sollte

zu den bildern oben bild 4 ist bei einer verfolgungsfahrt gemacht woden und mit PS nachbearbeitet

aufnahmen für werbung werden z.b. ganz "extrem" gemacht
an dem wagenunterboden wird eine carbon-alustange , na ja sagen wir mal besser mast, befestigt, der ist so 5-10 meter lang. diser ist dann entweder auf straßenhöhe angebracht oder kann auch schön seitlich vom wagen in den himmel ragen. an dessen ende befindet sich die camera mit fernauslöser und dann geht es los. wärend der fahrt wird ein film ... oder halt digital, nach dem anderen runtergerattert mit verschiendenen blenden.
am computer werden diese bilder dann zusammen gesezt und der mast wegretuschiert.
wie "webdot" schon erwähnte ist auch die studiofotografie ein weiterer punkt wie man solche bilder erzeugen kann, ich selber experimentiere grade mit einem rennfahreug das ich bei einer ausstllung aufgenommen habe. leider ist das nunmal keine studioaufnahme so das sich dort gitterschatten e.t.c. auf der oberfläche befinden die ich estmal zu himmel umbauen muß, den gesamten hintergrund, und straße wird dann gezichnet wobei mir das mit der perspektive momentan arge kopfschmerzen bereitet. aber ich bin schon so weit das sich die felgen richtig schön drehen und in den scheiben wolken reflecktieren.
ich kann dazu auch buchreien von dem oberguru "Doc Baumann" emfehlen.

noch ein tip wie ich mal angefangen habe, ich habe mir ein objectiv nach dem anderen genomen, mich an eine straße gestellt bei tageslicht und verschiedene belichtungszeiten zu unterschiedlichen blendöffnungen ausprobiert. bei jedem film habe ich die werte aufgeschrieben ... film auch beschriftet und nach dem entwickeln meine schlüsse draus gezogen. .. das habe ich gemacht weil bei einer eisenbahnverfogungsjagt von 13 filmen nicht ein bild brauchbar war

ich hoffe das das jezt nicht zu viel des guten war


----------



## Sway (1. Februar 2003)

also ich denke mal das es ein "normales" Foto war, das mit einem Programm wie PhotoShop bearbeitet wurde. 

Auto ausschneiden und ein eine neue ebene einfügen. Die Eben mit dem Hintergrund wird dann mit z.B. dem Filter "Bewegungsunschärfe" bearbeitet. Und schon ist das Auto "normal" zu sehen und der Hintergrund "verschwommen".


----------



## protuner (1. Februar 2003)

gut, sicherlich kann man das "schnell" so machen, aber mal eben program starten ausschneiden effeckt drübelegen und gut ... so einfach geht es nun dochnicht, problem an der sache ist das die bewegungsschäfte nicht perspectivisch arbeitet, vordergrund und hintergund werden also in der selben weise weich gezeichnet, man muß schon das ganze bild in mehre ebenden zerteilen dort unschärfen einbringen und diese gekonnt zusammenfügen, wäre mal ein thema für PS 8 das man das endlich einmal verwiklicht als effeckt
man könnte vieleicht das bild noch in ein größeres bild einfügen und mit dem radialen weichzeichner strahlenform arbeiten, aber leider geibt es dafür keine vorschau was die ganze sache zum probierding werden läst ... werde ich gleich einmal versuchen aber ich schweife schonwieder in die bildbearbeitung ab


----------



## Martin Schaefer (1. Februar 2003)

Hi nochmal,

ich denke wirklich, wir können hier mal das Thema Photoshop streichen. Hier ist ein Fotografie-Forum und alle oben gezeigten Bilder können völlig problemlos mit normalen fotografischen Mitteln gemacht werden bzw. sind auch damit gemacht worden.

@protuner: Deine Technik der Vorfokussierung ist ganz nett und vereinfacht sicherlich vieles. Für einen echten Profi ist sie allerdings völlig untauglich. Gerade bei der Sportfotografie musst du ja spontan auf unvorhersehbare Ereignisse reagieren können. Nur so kannst du wirklich gute und spannende Bilder machen. Beim Dragsterrennen beispielsweise wird dir kein Schrauber sagen können, an welcher Stelle gleich sein Motor explodieren wird. Wäre doch schade um das Motiv, wenn er das 25 Meter vor deinem Schärfepunkt tut, oder?  
Damit auch über einen längeren Zeitraum "mitgeschwenkt" werden kann ist bei Sportobjektiven ein Einbeinstativ völlig unerlässlich. Ich weiß ja nicht, was du für ein 500er hast. Aber bei deinen Belichtungsangaben dürfte es wohl ein Spiegeltele ( z.B. CZJ Mirotar f8.0 ) sein. Das hat natürlich nix mit Sportoptik zu tun. Das wiegt nämlich "nur" 800g, wogegen ein 500er Sporttele ( z.B. Canon 500mm/4.0 L ) fast 4000g wiegt.

Gruß
lightbox


----------



## protuner (1. Februar 2003)

@ lightbox
ich glaube nicht das wir über das thema dragsterfotografie lange diskutieren müssen! ich bin auf dem tracks nicht du. ich mache dort kasse bilder nicht du. und meine methode zeigt das damit kasse bilder entstehen, auch ohne digitalen mumpitz.
zudem unterstreicht der satz "Beim Dragsterrennen beispielsweise wird dir kein Schrauber sagen können, an welcher Stelle gleich sein Motor explodieren wird" das du nicht die geringste ahnung von diesem sport hast. ich bin selber auch schrauber gewesen, und in ein team integriert, bei solchen aussagen plazt nicht der motor sonder mein ääää "gesäss".

meine fotoausrüstung besteht aus ein paar alten praiktica und festbrennweiten von 20 - 500 der ganze wust wiegt halt schön. nix mit elektronischen schnick schnack. dennoch sind meine bilder spannend, und anders. vieleicht grade weil ich noch nicht eine supidupie higtechausrüstung mein eigen nennen kann.

zum thema PS, es ging lediglich darum arbeitsweisen darzulegen, auch wenn es ein reines fotoforum ist giebt es grade zu dem thema halt auch digitale methoden das so zu machen. ich kann es ja gerne editen und löschen, ich hielt es für eine bereicherung.
und das ich analoge ansätze geliefert gabe möcht ich unterstreichen.


----------



## Martin Schaefer (1. Februar 2003)

@protuner:

Nur um das mal klarzustellen. Ich hab vielleicht keine Ahnung, wie man an nem V8 rumschraubt. Aber von Sportfotografie hab ich Ahnung. Und dass u.a. bei Top-Fuel-Dragstern von Zeit zu Zeit mal ein Block spektakulär hochgeht dürfte kein Weltwunder sein. Wenn du der Meinung bist, dass DIR der Schrauber vorher Bescheid sagen kann ob, wo und wann das genau passiert ... Glückwunsch. Beim nächsten Event kannst du ja mal die Profis mit den großen Tuten fragen, ob sie die Schärfe mitziehen, oder ob sie vorfokussieren.

Was das alles mit "techn. Schnickschnack" zu tun haben soll ... keine Ahnung.

Ansonsten hoffe ich mal sehr, dass du icht immer so angefressen auf Beiträge antworten wirst. Ich habe dich in keinster Weise angegriffen. Ich habe lediglich erwähnt, dass man als Sportfotograf mit ner 500er-Tute nicht ohne Einbein-Stativ auskommt.

Schönes (und entspanntes) Wochenende
lightbox


----------



## protuner (1. Februar 2003)

ich bin nicht angefressen, habe nur mine sichtweise dargelegt. vieleicht habe ich einen etwas seltsamen umgangston für einige, aber so bin ich nun mal
und wenn du von profis redest, öhm ja, dann meinst du sicherlich mich damit, dann werde ich mich beim nächsten event mal selber fragen, dürfte ja dann beim freien training sein

wenn es dir in den plan past würde ich dich gerne einladen


----------



## Martin Schaefer (1. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von protuner _
> *wenn es dir in den plan past würde ich dich gerne einladen *



22.-24.8. in Hockenheim, fast kein Problem.
Kann höchstens passieren, dass ich zur Leichtathletik-WM nach Paris muss.
Mal schaun, is ja noch a bissel Zeit bis dahin.
Dann können wir das "Mitziehen" ausgiebig diskutieren und probieren.

So, nu lassen wir das OT mal ... bzw. ich ich lass es. 

winkewinke
lightbox


----------



## protuner (1. Februar 2003)

hockenheim fahre ich nicht, hat seine gründe wiso
zudem wiste du in hockenheim 100 prozentig keinen streckpass bekommen, das kann ich dir garantieren .. sei denn ....
aber wenn du da bist kannst du dich ja mal nach martin große gelderman informieren, der ist bestimmt da
der hat auch sone großen guten sachen dabei,hat auch schon bei den amis geknipst, auch er macht es so wie ich, wie er sagte kommt der fokus nicht mit weil die kisten zu schnell sind

so, ich gehe jezt stockcar fahren, und dann screenshoots amchen


----------

